# Plug making question for a newbie



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm thinking about taking up plug making as a hobby over the winter and have a few questions you guys if you would be so kind to help me.

What kind of tools do you guys have as part of your kit?

Pliers? Just your standard needle nose or others?

Wire benders?  Once again, regular pliers or custom?
Type of wires? Stainless steel but what size? I'm seeing a variety of sizes .35 up to .62. I guess it depends on what size lure I'm going to make. I don't see a bender tool for the .62. That being said, how hard is a .62 wire or any wire to bend it yourself? Is a .62 wire necessary for Rockfish, Bluesfish or Red Drum lures? How does one get the wire through the front hole to the belly hole(s), loop them and then to the back hole and tie that off? Or are the belly loops swivels? 

Do you guys you a air brush, regular brush or a can of spray paint?

I think to start I'm planning on buying pre-made wood lure bodies at first. Thoughts on that?

Anything else I might need to get started?

Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Not to divert you away from this site, but stripersonline.com has a muchhhhhh larger and much MUCH more active lure building forum, also they have alot of general info posts, just search on their plug building forum and you'll find more then what you need.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Roger that. Will do and thanks.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SpeedRacer said:


> Roger that. Will do and thanks.


There's some serious talent floating around that board. I didn't have anyone close to me to learn from, so pretty much everything I know I've picked up from there or finding it out slowly on my own.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

X2 on Jesse's rec. Those cats up there in the north country make plugs to fight 40+lb stripers from the surf. As long as you dont mind some Yankee Hazing once in a while they will help. Being from MD you might get a free pass...


----------

